# Jimmy Kimmel



## pokedude729 (Sep 3, 2015)

What are your guys' thoughts on the recent Jimmy Kimmel vs Gaming Culture 'controversy'? 
Here are the videos in reference 













I'm personally neutral, although slightly on the annoyed side. I understand that it's his job to make jokes, but Youtube Gaming is a relatively new platform of entertainment and as such, it's just not right to call most gamers '12 year old kids' when most of his demographic (18-35) consider themselves gamers, and enjoy watching LPs.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 3, 2015)

Just Jimmy bein' Jimmy! I think one look at these videos would tell you that he's just trying to make people laugh. To watch these videos and actually believe he has some kind of malicious intent is more than a little silly.

For those of you that are getting offended at this sort of thing - please just try to think of his intentions. 
There's so much to be angry and upset about in the world. Jimmy Kimmel's jokes are not a priority for those sorts of feelings.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2015)

Grawr said:


> Just Jimmy bein' Jimmy! I think one look at these videos would tell you that he's just trying to make people laugh. To watch these videos and actually believe he has some kind of malicious intent is more than a little silly.
> 
> For those of you that are getting offended at this sort of thing - please just try to think of his intentions.
> There's so much to be angry and upset about in the world. Jimmy Kimmel's jokes are not a priority for those sorts of feelings.




I happen to agree with all of this.  I believe some people are just over-reacting to his jokes, which is obviously not a good thing to do unless the joke is REALLY, really offensive.  I mean it's not like he's making racist remarks, or sexist jokes here (in that case the people involved would have a right to be angry at him).  He's just making humour about the fact that people were playing video games 10 years ago and still are, and now people want to watch others play it which is a step beyond it.

He's not saying it's a bad thing or that people shouldn't feel empowered to use the service.  In fact, I think if you got to talk with him in person he'd tell you quite the opposite.  If people haven't noticed this by now, he always makes jokes on his show; that's what being a comedian is all about.  But these people who are making death threats to his family and him are seriously crossing the line.  Hell, I know like five of my friends in real life that play video games, and like this service, and they aren't even half upset at Jimmy.  They find his jokes about it to be hilarious as well.  You have to admit in the end the first video is quite funny (the one talking about people watching people watching people watching people play video games), as it does sound quite ridiculous.  I'm a gamer myself and have been for over a decade, and I would love using this service, and I still find these jokes to be hilarious.  Sometimes I feel people get offended or defensive too easily.  It's not like Video Games is something like gender or race that we identify ourselves as; it's literally a hobby that we love to do.  There are good people and bad people about this.  The good ones are the gamers and non-gamers alike that put up with his jokes AND get a laugh out of it too, and the bad ones are the ones that over-react over something as trivial as an add on to Youtube.  :/


EDIT: In fact, I'm pretty sure that part in the first video where it talks about people watching people and keeps going outwards isn't even an actual ad for Youtube Gaming.  It's something Jimmy Kimmel's show made to help showcase his joke about it.


----------



## Nazgod (Sep 4, 2015)

Jimmy Kimmel is just trying to be funny. You can't fault him for that, it's the way he makes his money. That's not what's important to me.

What annoyed me was the follow up videos where he selected certain comments to spotlight on his show. The comments selected were stupidly biased and he was clearing trying to sway opinion to his side, which isn't bad. But you have to understand, gaming is such a new thing and it's very difficult to get it taken seriously. Having youtube step up and acknowledge the community it a huge step. When you still have idiots blaring about violence in video games, these kind of jokes, no matter how 'jokey' or 'harmless' it's supposed to be, really hurts the industry. Having jokes showcasing how violent the community is isn't particularly conducive towards pushing gaming into a positive light. 

At the end of the day, Jimmy Kimmel's show is meant to be a 'funny' show. He's meant to tell stupid jokes like this to garner laughs from his audience. The jokes are not meant to be how he really feels (I hope) they are just there for entertainment purposes. I don't think anyone should feel offended by his opening video, but the comments later which basically implied that everyone who was a gamer was a violent idiot could definitely cause offense.


----------



## Tao (Sep 4, 2015)

Eh...It was a joke. People are just sensitive and can't take a joke.

It seems more like people over reacted to a silly throw away joke and now he's baiting more responses 'just because'. I wouldn't be surprised if he's neutral on the subject to be honest, feigning a certain opinion on the subject just to bait more.




Nazgod said:


> What annoyed me was the follow up videos where he selected certain comments to spotlight on his show.



What annoyed me was that comments such as the ones he was showing exist in the first place.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 4, 2015)

I`m not even going to check those videos. Its Jimmy Kimmel. Who cares? I don`t think Jimmy Kimmel cares what Jimmy Kimmel says really...


----------



## Chromie (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't care. I think watching people play is stupid. The most popular streamer/Youtuber in the world is Pewdiepie and all I see is him yelling in videos and like a dumb ass. Then there are people like iJustine who pretend to be so insanely inept at whatever game they play and yet this is what people defend?



Tao said:


> Eh...It was a joke. People are just sensitive and can't take a joke.
> 
> It seems more like people over reacted to a silly throw away joke and now he's baiting more responses 'just because'. I wouldn't be surprised if he's neutral on the subject to be honest, feigning a certain opinion on the subject just to bait more.
> 
> What annoyed me was that comments such as the ones he was showing exist in the first place.




It's Youtube. Comments like that exist everywhere. Also, welcome to the internet where anonymity makes everyone a douche.


----------



## Ramza (Sep 8, 2015)

The LetsPlayer fanbase that are making such a big deal about this are just a bunch of overreacting 12-year-olds or socially inept adults. I never cared for Kimmel, I always thought he was an ass and the overall least tolerable out of the big late-night talk show hosts. It's just one big pissing contest that only benefit's Kimmel's wallet.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 9, 2015)

Unless he said something insulting about someones race, gender, etc why are people mad? I'm a "gamer" but... it's such a broad term anymore so who cares? And lets face it - most letplayers are 30 year old guys who quit their jobs and play video games for a living. Not all of them are successful enough though to survive off of youtube, but are they seriously mad?

I never watch lets plays anymore. Never. I quite frankly don't care about some guy playing minecraft. I do listen to gaming news and actual channels that create content for their favorite series (that fallout lore youtube stories is the first thing that comes to mind for me - very well done for a small team). But are grown men yelling into mics playing video games really worth defending? Markiplier, PewDiePie, etc have the most BLAND personalities I've ever seen.

Only letsplayer I'd only watch is sips and yogscast panda, since I enjoy their humor. I'm watching for their humor, not the game really. I suppose you can make this argument for Markiplier and PewDiePie saying you enjoy watching them play... but they're so bland? Most of the lets play community is bland as hell.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 10, 2015)

well I mean gaming is stupid. It's a waste of time and money. Watching people play them is even more so. At least I know I'm a loser


----------



## Chromie (Sep 11, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> well I mean gaming is stupid. It's a waste of time and money. Watching people play them is even more so. At least I know I'm a loser



What? Music is stupid by that rationale, so is reading and watching tv/movies. Really anything. Video games just happen to be a huge business making more money than film, music, and sports combined.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2015)

I thought it was pretty cool how Jimmy brought 2 gaming YouTubers on his show and they played Rocket League together. He still said things that made it seem like his guests were just gaming losers, but Jimmy is a late night show host where a lot of his viewers are around the same age as him. I know people of all ages watch late night shows, but I also know a lot of people who watch are older people who probably don't really watch much YouTube anyway. 

Jimmy just tries to be funny and appeal to the audience he has, and I really think people around his age don't understand the appeal of gaming or watching someone play a game. But Jimmy gave it a shot and brought in some well-known gamers to talk about it, but he's still going to get a bunch of crap because sadly a lot of 12 year olds are on YouTube gaming channels and don't understand humor that well yet


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 11, 2015)

Lol why are you all getting mad over that? I thought it was funny because it's true. And i really don't see why you would waste your time getting mad over it.


----------



## Joy (Sep 15, 2015)

Watching Jimmy Kimmel is a waste of time ( coughcoughJimmyFallonisbettercough)


----------



## Chromie (Sep 15, 2015)

Joy said:


> Watching Jimmy Kimmel is a waste of time ( coughcoughJimmyFallonisbettercough)



Jimmy Fallon is horrible. Conan and Colbert is all you need.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2015)

Chromie said:


> Jimmy Fallon is horrible. Conan and Colbert is all you need.




Jay Leno _begs_ to disagree...


----------



## Joy (Sep 16, 2015)

Just pointing out the better Jimmy lol


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Sep 16, 2015)

Chromie said:


> What? Music is stupid by that rationale, so is reading and watching tv/movies. Really anything. Video games just happen to be a huge business making more money than film, music, and sports combined.



yeah... Your point?


----------



## Dozer (Sep 17, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> yeah... Your point?



You seriously don't get what he's trying to say?


----------

